# Illinois swap update



## Cooper S. (May 24, 2020)

Alright so here’s an update on the 3rd annual will county swap. I had planned swap for June at a historical site with a big parking lot, and it was gonna have a show and lunch in addition to just a swap. Obviously that’s not happening now due to the site being closed for corona. I’m planning a backup swap and show for late July early August assuming that JB opens us back up. Date and exact place TBA  also this winter I’ll be looking around for a good location for a swap and show in Chicago so stay posted for cool shows next year!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 3, 2020)

Any update on this swap meet?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey Cooper are we gonna have a swap in New Lenox this November .... it would be a good one i bet 

Junkman Bob


----------

